# A good read...



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

http://www.grandpappy.info/hworst.htm


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Here are some highlights........



> Are You Prepared for a Worst Case Breakdown in Society?
> A worst case breakdown of society may NOT happen during your lifetime.
> 
> However, to believe that it could never happen would be to ignore history.
> ...





> How Will the Bullies Succeed in Dominating Your Area?
> How Long Will the Food Last?
> Starvation, Plague, and Death
> During a Worst Case Breakdown in Society
> ...


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I have had this site BM for years. I have even emailed back and forth. Seems to be a pretty decent guy.


----------



## Tacitus (Dec 30, 2012)

TheLazyL said:


> http://www.grandpappy.info/hworst.htm


Well, that was rather...sobering.


----------

